# Calf Having a Seizure?



## MyFather'sSheep (Mar 18, 2019)

I have a 12 week old bottle calf who appears to be having a seizure. She starts striking out backwards with her back legs, stands aloof, then lays down, and sometimes kicks her legs. We weaned her a few days ago. She is on pasture and hay, and yesterday we introduced purina cattle pellets. We put garlic and diatomatious earth in her food today because the sheep she lives with have worms. We also put a little black walnut tincture in there water. In retrospect, this may be too many changes at once. We mixed some activated charcoal and molasses and gave that too her incase one of the herbs is toxic to her. What else can we do?!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 18, 2019)

Call a vet! 

That’s a lot of changes at once and I don’t even know what some of those things do without researching them. You need expert advice!


----------

